# Wie bekomme ich LEGAL Filme von DVDs/BluRays auf einen portablen Media Player?



## Chemenu (14. September 2011)

Gestern wollte ich zum ersten mal eine sog. "Digital Copy" benutzen, da ich nun einen neuen MP3-Player habe der auch Videos abspielen kann.
Mir wär allerdings fast die Halsschlagader geplatzt als ich gemerkt hab, dass das nur mit diesem ****** iTunes funktioniert. 
Da kauft man sich extra einen MP3-Player der nicht von Apple ist, weil man sich keine proprietäre Software aufdrücken lassen will, und dann sowas...  

Nun ist es ja so dass eigentlich jede DVD/BluRay einen Kopierschutz hat den man nicht umgehen bzw. aushebeln darf.
Die einzige legale Möglichkeit wäre also die Filme während der Wiedergabe aufzunehmen/mitzuschneiden. 
Da gibt es auch schon entsprechende Software wie ich gesehen habe, z.B. Audials One 8.

Nun wollt ich aber zuerst fragen wie ihr das so handhabt?
Gibts hier jemanden der mit dem Thema Erfahrung hat?
Was für Software benutzt ihr?

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2011)

Ich handhabe das so, dass ich mir kein Mäusekino anschaue und mir die Filme nur zu Hause am LCD mit nem BD-PLayer anschaue  Macht Dir das echt Spaß, so ein Ding in der Hand zu halten und draufzustarren, wenn Du zB mal in der Bahn sitzt? ^^ 

Zur Frage: vlt. findest Du ja was mit ner Demoversion? An sich müsste das damit ja klappen, wobei es bei BluRay vlt. wegen des Kopierschutzes des Films (nicht des Datenträgers) nicht klappt, also da hast Du vlt. schwarzes Bild oder so.


----------



## Batze (14. September 2011)

Es gibt genug Software auf dem Markt die so gut wie jeden Schutz knacken, aber wie gesagt, erlaubt ist es nicht.
Da meines wissens alle DVDs/BluRays einen Kopierschutz haben ist das eine rechtliche Grauzone.

Mit Audials kenne ich mich nicht aus und kann da auch nix zur Qualität sagen.
Aber wie Herbboy schon sagt, sehe ich das auch so. Mäusekino in der Bahn muss nicht wirklich sein.


----------



## Chemenu (15. September 2011)

Batze schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Software auf dem Markt die so gut wie jeden Schutz knacken, aber wie gesagt, erlaubt ist es nicht.
> Da meines wissens alle DVDs/BluRays einen Kopierschutz haben ist das eine rechtliche Grauzone.
> 
> Mit Audials kenne ich mich nicht aus und kann da auch nix zur Qualität sagen.
> Aber wie Herbboy schon sagt, sehe ich das auch so. Mäusekino in der Bahn muss nicht wirklich sein.


 
Naja, Grauzone würde ich das nicht nennen. Es ist legal solange der Kopierschutz nicht ausser Kraft gesetzt wird.
Und das wird er nicht wenn der Film während der Wiedergabe aufgezeichnet wird. Ich könnte ja auch ne BluRay am TV anschauen und per Camcorder aufnehmen, aber wer macht das schon?  

Zum Thema Mäusekino: Das ist wieder so eine Grundsatzdiskussion.^^
Aber irgendwer muss sich ja unterwegs Filme anschauen, sonst könnten iPod und Co. ja keine Videos abspielen.
Ich finde für unterwegs ist das schon ganz OK, mein Player hat ein 3,3" Display und ich finde da lassen sich Filme gut anschauen.

Inzwischen hab ich es geschafft den ersten Film auf den Player zu kopieren.
Cowon bietet da selbst eine Software namens JetAudio an die Videos in das richtige Format für den Player konvertieren kann.
Davor muss ich allerdings erst die DVD mit VLC in eine Videodatei konvertieren. Theoretisch könnte ich mir so den zweiten Schritt mittels JetAudio auch sparen, ich hab es allerdings noch nicht geschafft die Videos mit VLC gleich im richtigen Format für den Player zu erstellen. Ich denke da muss ich noch mit der Bitrate experimentieren. 

Ist denn sonst keiner hier im Forum unterwegs der auf Mäusekino steht?  
Oder wozu nutzt ihr die Videofunktionen eurer MP3-Player (wenn ihr sie überhaupt nutzt)? :-o


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

Bei so nem kleinen Display musst Du bei Bitrate&co ja nun wirklich keine hohen EInstellungen treffen. Probier ruhig mal "kleine" Einstellungen.

Und wegen "jemand muss ja Filme schauen..." => naja, nur weil Gerät etwas KANN, _muss_ man es ja nicht nutzen   ich seh so was eher als Spielerei, damit man mal MAL ein kurzes Video ansschauen oder zeigen kann. Aber selbst eine Folge einer Serie mit 30-40Min wäre mir da echt zu anstrengend, da hör ich lieber Musik und schau mir die Landschaft draußen an. Allein das Umkonvertieren für den Player wäre für mich schon Zeitverschwendung   Viele, die trotzdem Filme schauen, besorgen sich die Filme bestimmt auch als Download-Raubkopie... 

Das ist halt heutzutage sehr billig miteinzubauen in einen Player, und MEHR Funktionen als Nötig sind im Zweifel immer werbewirksamer. Was anderes wären für mich Player, die man dann auch an einen Fernseher anschließen kann - so könnte man dann nen FIlm zu jemandem "mitbringen".


----------



## chbdiablo (15. September 2011)

Also mit meinem Cowon S9 schau ich gelegentlich mal kurze Videos, Musikvideos oder sowas. Einen ganzen Film hab ich damit noch nicht geschaut, würd ich unterwegs auch sowieso nicht machen wollen. Außerdem glaub ich, dass der Akku für sowas auch arg beansprucht wird, wenn dem dann nach ner Stunde Film plötzlich der Saft ausgeht, ist das auch nicht das Wahre.
Ich kaufe aber sowieso keine Filme digital, genausowenig wie Musik. Entweder ich kauf das mit schöner Schachtel fürs Regal oder gar nicht.


----------



## Chemenu (15. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei so nem kleinen Display musst Du bei Bitrate&co ja nun wirklich keine hohen EInstellungen treffen. Probier ruhig mal "kleine" Einstellungen.


Jo, 2 Mb/s waren wohl zu viel. 1,5 Mb/s werden von der JetAudio Software angeboten. Wie gesagt, da muss ich noch experimentieren.
Wobei man da schon noch einen Unterschied sieht (Klötzchen) bei zu starker Komprimierung, trotz der kleinen Auflösung (480x272).



> Aber selbst eine Folge einer Serie mit 30-40Min wäre mir da echt zu anstrengend, da hör ich lieber Musik und schau mir die Landschaft draußen an.


In manchen Gegenden will man die Lanschaft gar nicht sehen.  



> Allein das Umkonvertieren für den Player wäre für mich schon Zeitverschwendung


Die Konvertierung macht ja der Rechner, da muss man nicht die 30 Minuten davor sitzen und dem Fortschrittsbalken zusehen.^^
Wenn man erst mal die richtigen Einstellungen und Tools hat ist der Aufwand relativ gering.

Ich will das ja auch nicht exzessiv nutzen (so viel bin ich gar nicht unterwegs), aber wenn man mal wirklich ein paar Stunden in einem Zug/Flugzeug gefangen ist und im Bord-TV nur Müll läuft, dann kann ein guter Film selbst in Mini-Auflösung nicht verkehrt sein.  



> Was anderes wären für mich Player, die man dann auch an einen Fernseher anschließen kann - so könnte man dann nen FIlm zu jemandem "mitbringen".


 Mein Player hat zwar TV-Out, aber einen Film mit 272p auf einem Full-HD TV ausgeben... ich weiß nicht. 




chbdiablo schrieb:


> Also mit meinem Cowon S9 schau ich gelegentlich mal kurze Videos, Musikvideos oder sowas. Einen ganzen Film hab ich damit noch nicht geschaut, würd ich unterwegs auch sowieso nicht machen wollen. Außerdem glaub ich, dass der Akku für sowas auch arg beansprucht wird, wenn dem dann nach ner Stunde Film plötzlich der Saft ausgeht, ist das auch nicht das Wahre.


Mein J3 soll angeblich 11 Stunden durchhalten bei Videowiedergabe. Das sollte ausreichend sein. 



> Ich kaufe aber sowieso keine Filme digital, genausowenig wie Musik. Entweder ich kauf das mit schöner Schachtel fürs Regal oder gar nicht.


Eben das mach ich ja auch. Deswegen auch die Frage wie man am besten Filme von DVD in ein MP3-Player taugliches Format konvertiert. CDs sind ja gar kein Problem. An BluRays werde ich mit Sicherheit scheitern. Erstens habe ich kein BluRay Laufwerk im PC und zweitens ist mein Monitor nicht HDCP fähig. Drittens braucht man ja soweit ich weiß schon allein für die Wiedergabe kostenpflichtige Software die mal locker um die 80 Euro kostet.


----------



## TrinityBlade (15. September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr gegen kleine Displays habt. Anno 2007 haben wir auf Klassenfahrt zu viert Filme auf meinem iPod (2,5"-Display) angeguckt. Das ging auch ... irgendwie. 

Was den Kopierschutz von DVDs/BluRays angeht:
So weit ich weiß, ist das Umgehen eines Kopierschutzes zum privaten Gebrauch des zu kopierenden Mediums nicht strafbar (§ 108b Abs. 1 Nr. 1 UrhG). Damit blieben dann nur die zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche des Urhebers, aber wie soll der das mitbekommen, wenn du die Filme nicht ins Internet stellst oder anderweitig verbreitest.


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, ist das Umgehen eines Kopierschutzes zum privaten Gebrauch des zu kopierenden Mediums nicht strafbar (§ 108b Abs. 1 Nr. 1 UrhG). Damit blieben dann nur die zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche des Urhebers, aber wie soll der das mitbekommen, wenn du die Filme nicht ins Internet stellst oder anderweitig verbreitest.


Wissen allein reicht aber nicht:

_(1) Wirksame technische Maßnahmen zum Schutz eines nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes dürfen ohne Zustimmung des Rechtsinhabers nicht umgangen werden, soweit dem Handelnden bekannt ist oder den Umständen nach bekannt sein muss, dass die Umgehung erfolgt, um den Zugang zu einem solchen Werk oder Schutzgegenstand oder deren Nutzung zu ermöglichen._
UrhG - Einzelnorm



Was natürlich durchaus richtig ist, wer sowas in seinen eigenen vier Wänden macht & diese Versionen dann weder verteilt noch verkauft dürfte wohl kaum Ärger bekommen, wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.


----------



## TrinityBlade (15. September 2011)

@Rabowke:

§ 95a UrhG bietet im Falle der Privatkopie nur eine Grundlage für den Schadensersatz- bzw. Unterlassungsanspruch des Urhebers (§ 97 UrhG), da die Strafbarkeit in § 108b I 1 UrhG (bzw. die Ordnungswidrigkeit im Falle der Software in § 111a UrhG) für diesen Fall bewusst ausgenommen wird.


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> [...]


Deiner Argumentation kann ich so nicht folgen. Dir ist es grundsätzlich verboten einen Kopierschutz zu umgehen, vollkommen unerheblich ob das nur für eine Privatkopie ist. 

Die Privatkopie wird dann erlaubt, wenn du keinen Kopierschutz umgehst. 

Nichts anderes les ich aus meinem Verlinkten Paragraphen. 

Wenn man sich durch einige Äußerungen von RA fühlt, argumentieren diese deckungsgleich mit mir ... d.h. so falsch kann ich nicht liegen. 

Edit:
Hier mal eine Art "Gutachten" einer Kanzlei:
http://www.it-recht-kanzlei.de/privatkopie-urheberrecht.html

Deckungsgleich mit meinem Beitrag.


----------



## TrinityBlade (15. September 2011)

Der Text auf der Seite der Kanzlei bestätigt doch auch meine Auffassung:



> 4. Folgen der Kopierschutzumgehung
> 
> Wird der Kopierschutz umgangen, ist gemäß § 108b Abs. 1 UrhG  eine Strafbarkeit ausgeschlossen, wenn die Tat ausschließlich zum eigenen privaten Gebrauch des Täters oder mit dem Täter persönlich verbundener Personen erfolgt oder sich auf einen derartigen Gebrauch bezieht. Dies berührt aber nicht den zivilrechtlich Anspruch des Rechteinhabers auf Unterlassung und deren Durchsetzung durch z.B. teuere Abmahnverfahren mit Streitwerten nicht unter 5000 Euro.
> 
> ...


Zivilrechtlich verboten, aber nicht strafbar.
Nur weil das Gesetz etwas verbietet, heißt das noch nicht, dass es auch strafbar ist. Das wollte ich mit meinem letzten Beitrag aussagen.


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> ...


Ich glaub dann haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet bzw. ich hab dich falsch verstanden. Du sprachst wirklich nur von "nicht strafbar", ich meinte damit das es dir untersagt ist.

Aber natürlich hast du Recht, selbst wenn du dagegen verstößt ist es eben nicht strafbar ...


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

Strafbar nicht, aber wenn Du damit "rumprahlst", dass Du Dir jede Woche in der Videothek 3 Filme leihst und die kopierst und schon 5000 Filme gebrannt hast, und das dann zufällig einem Mitarbeiter eines Film-Vertriebs mitkriegt, KÖNNTE der dich verpetzen. Und dann, wenn die Firma aktiv wird, könnten im schlimmsten Falle zivilrechtliche Schadenersatz-Zahlungen die Folge sein  Hab aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie von jemandem gehört, der was zahlen musste, außer er hat die Filme/Musik auch selber verteilt ^^ da kann aber selbst unbewusstes Verteilen böse Folgen haben, Stichwort "Tauschbörsen", bei denen viele Noobs nicht mal wissen, dass sie selber dabei auch selber das hochladen, was sie schon (auch nur zum Teil) runtergeladen haben.


----------

